# Black Weed.



## leafminer (Feb 23, 2015)

A mutation. This is not Photoshopped or altered in any way.
Mean material. Caused monochrome, patchy, vision. 

View attachment 2015-01-05 17.39.12.jpg


View attachment 2015-01-05 17.43.59.jpg


View attachment 2015-01-05 17.39.42.jpg


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2015)

Pretty cool, but I am more interested in how the hell you have been"? Long time no see. I hope all is well brosef.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh pretty good, thanks. Another old hippy. But still getting around ok. Been tempted to move to this or that part of the country but the way things are, better stay in the city I think.
I better add, I do have blood pressure issues and I wasn't expecting to get floored like that, I shouldve been more careful.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 23, 2015)

This is a F2 hybrid of a long ago strain from refrigerated seed.
Basically: 
Oaxaca (feral hermie) x Aurora Indica ->Gen 1
Gen 1 (m) x Oaxaca (feral hermie) -> Secret Agent
Secret Agent x Black Domina -> intermed
Secret Agent x intermed -> Paralysis (current strain)

Paralysis is a very dense bud, as strong as Aurora but with a strong sativa flavor.
It has a high variability due to its feral origin.
Unfortunately for breeding, it is 95% female.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 23, 2015)

leafminer said:


> This is a F2 hybrid of a long ago strain from refrigerated seed.
> Basically:
> Oaxaca (feral hermie) x Aurora Indica ->Gen 1
> Gen 1 (m) x Oaxaca (feral hermie) -> Secret Agent
> ...



Very nice looking plant, like seeing the black domina in there.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 24, 2015)

I wouldn't call that a mutation.  I would call it a "reaction" to cold temps. I have a couple gals that will turn almost all black when grown in temps below 65f.

Here's a recent Bubba Chunk. 
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1424783255723.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> I wouldn't call that a mutation.  I would call it a "reaction" to cold temps. I have a couple gals that will turn almost all black when grown in temps below 65f.
> 
> Here's a recent Bubba Chunk.
> View attachment 222857



Just a quick observation, one of his plants appears to be black but the one next to it appears the normal green, if it was temps, wouldn't both strains have a similar reaction ?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 24, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Just a quick observation, one of his plants appears to be black but the one next to it appears the normal green, if it was temps, wouldn't both strains have a similar reaction ?


Not all strains turn dark in cold temps. Look at the plants in my pic, there is a green one right next to the black one.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> Not all strains turn dark in cold temps. Look at the plants in my pic, there is a green one right next to the black one.



You are correct, so what your saying is that the genetics determine if there is a color change ?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 24, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> You are correct, so what your saying is that the genetics determine if there is a color change ?


 
genetics mainly but colors can be brought out with temps...


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 24, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> genetics mainly but colors can be brought out with temps...



Plants also have to have enough of the minerals necessary to achieve the color change.

I believe that I read some where's that you can turn plants bluer with copper pieces in the pots, could be urban legend though too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2015)

I had a Boy Scout Cookie that turned a dark purplish/black color.  It was the only one in the closet that did that, but it was the only BSC.  I put it down to the cold and the genetics.

Regardless of what caused yours, it is beautiful.  

And Hi :ciao:  Good to see you.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Really cool, love the "black" girls. Have had one turn purple while the other one turned a golden color, only 2 plant garden.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 24, 2015)

I believe it is a mutation because its other characteristics are also weird. For instance, you can't see this in the photos, but the stems are abnormally thick (about twice normal) and curved rather than straight, and it has a low, branching, habit. The green plant next to it came from the same seed. Like I said, they are very variable; you can see the black one has leaves more like sativa whereas the one next to it has the rounded shape of indica in it. The taste is also different: it is very sweet, and around 50% higher potency I think after my incident the other day with it. (Quite nasty. I know what a grey-out is like of course but I could hardly see at all.)
Thanks for posting the other pic of a black plant. This is the first I have seen in 15 years.


----------



## THCmagnet (Feb 27, 2015)

wow, that looks so pretty! especially with the contrast between that and the greener plant! 

Let us know how it tastes when the time comes


----------



## leafminer (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm going to have to get someone else to try this. Honestly, it messes me up. It is really strong but has an effect on me like bad skunk. Seems to make my blood pressure unstable. The taste is not like I have encountered before with any strain, even its F2 brood, strange sort of like candyfloss and cumin.
Another undesirable trait is that it just bud-rots at random. The others, the green ones, haven't shown any problem and they are right next to it, but the black one, I have to inspect it daily watching for the telltale withered leaf.
A desirable trait is that the small leaves are really resinous, much more so than usual. But on the other hand the yield looks terrible and it is very slow growing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

@THG: My BSC was quite black/purple too. 

I also had a Wizards Potion once.. one out of 9, was entirely black while the rest were entirely green. (Back right of first photo) 

View attachment MajorExportWide (2 of 30).jpg


View attachment Wizards Potion Purple Pheno.jpg


View attachment WPHarvWide (10 of 15).jpg


----------



## giggy (Mar 4, 2015)

i got thirteen plants and only three have turned, my sour diesel and two bag seeds. my temps did get the upper thirties a couple times though.


----------



## giggy (Mar 4, 2015)

leafminer said:


> A mutation. This is not Photoshopped or altered in any way.
> Mean material. Caused monochrome, patchy, vision.





AluminumMonster said:


> I wouldn't call that a mutation.  I would call it a "reaction" to cold temps. I have a couple gals that will turn almost all black when grown in temps below 65f.
> 
> Here's a recent Bubba Chunk.
> View attachment 222857





Dr. Green Fang said:


> @THG: My BSC was quite black/purple too.
> 
> I also had a Wizards Potion once.. one out of 9, was entirely black while the rest were entirely green. (Back right of first photo)



beautiful plants there folks, i love the blues, purples and blacks.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 4, 2015)

giggy said:


> beautiful plants there folks, i love the blues, purples and blacks.



Me too


----------



## Twitchard (Mar 16, 2015)

yummy these black buds look so good. I believe cannabis has some of the most diverse DNA on the planet, no?


----------



## David_willis (May 14, 2015)

i saw black weed the other day. not dark purple, but black.

not brick or chemicals, this was home grown shyte.


----------



## Shaun485 (May 18, 2015)

Really Nice..


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 29, 2015)

leafminer said:


> A mutation. This is not Photoshopped or altered in any way.
> Mean material. Caused monochrome, patchy, vision.




WOW ! that's really amazing pictures. Love it ....


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 15, 2015)

These are really fantastic pictures, Love it..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice plants! I love the darker plants.


----------

